# Burstner Travel Van 620 weight



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Any body have an idea of the payload weight on a Travel Van is, and do they have an Alko chassis. :roll: 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

According to the 2013 catalogue, the t571G has a payload of 705 Kg and the t620G has 585 Kg. Remember that this is before any accessories such as awnings are added.

As far as I know they don't have an Alko Chassis.

Hope this helps.

Sandy


----------



## Brunel (Jun 30, 2012)

What year is your travel van?


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Bunel it's new to us but only 2008 we do the change over from our Hymer next Monday.

Keith


----------



## Brunel (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a 2010 (nearly bought a 2008 from a private seller in Yorkshire last year)

I have in front of me the Burstner Data January 2012 edition which states the following for a Travel Van 620

MTPLM(Gross Weight) 3500Kg

MIRO (Unladen Weight) 2795Kg

Payload 385Kg

Small payload as you see

Having just being in touch with Alko regarding a spare wheel carrier they did not have my chassis number registered so I believe it to be a Fiat Chassis

Hope the info helps

Terry


----------

